# forever foster????



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, just a few weeks ago I pulled "Turner and Hooch" out of our local shelter to foster for them. What we thought would be a quick turn around has changed tack a bit. These two turned out to be local dogs, abandoned in a wilderness area. Since Bishop is only 4000 strong, you can probably imagine my disgust and disappointment.

Tucker, the Cocker is already in a great new home. DJ the 6 1/2 year old Golden is still with us, because he has seizures. My old guy also has seizures along with other, worsening, neurological problems. In his case from a brain tumor...so it's pretty hectic around here.

The county paid for DJ to be neutered and a local couple who just lost their 5 1/2 year old Golden paid for x-rays to find out why he's a bit stiff in the mornings. Great hips, shoulders, knees and elbows, but a bit of arthritis in his spine...and he does have a long back. (this was all before we realised he had seizures)

We'll do some of the simpler tests, and hope his seizures have a simple cause and solution...please keep fingers and paws crossed for this guy. He is absolutely wonderful, a really good boy. 

Margaret

Picture of Odin, Taegan and DJ playing in the leaves earlier today...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Soo you all know who abandonded them. I am not sure I understand what turned out to be local dogs mean. Hope you fine the cause of the seizures and it is nothing major. The old boy deserves a good life.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

hope good news for you. wilol you keep him if no other alternative?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope you are able to find the cause of his seizures and it is something easy to take care. I cant believe they are local people that dumped them. Good luck with him.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

There's no need to dump dogs here...our community is small, the shelter good and well supported financially by most people. The animal control officers are well known and liked. Euthanasia is unusual, even though it's a county shelter, and sick or injured dogs are often accomodated in foster homes. All locals know there's a safe place for their dogs should they need to relinquish them, and can't find alternate homes themsleves. There's a whole group of folks, who like me, will make sure dogs get to appropriate rescues if need be. So, it was initially assumed that these dogs were lost or dumped by someone out of the county. 

Turns out I had met these dogs once before...


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I have my hands full with my own four just now...but DJ is already very settled here, and is extremely easy going.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> There's no need to dump dogs here...our community is small, the shelter good and well supported financially by most people. The animal control officers are well known and liked. Euthanasia is unusual, even though it's a county shelter, and sick or injured dogs are often accomodated in foster homes. All locals know there's a safe place for their dogs should they need to relinquish them, and can't find alternate homes themsleves. There's a whole group of folks, who like me, will make sure dogs get to appropriate rescues if need be. So, it was initially assumed that these dogs were lost or dumped by someone out of the county.
> 
> Turns out I had met these dogs once before...


Man in a perfect world all our dogs would live in a community like that. It sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

It's not perfect, but good and getting better. Not utopia though. It still sucks ot be a homeless pet.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

No doubt about that. Luckily these two found you and vice versa!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks like beautiful, lucky DJ finally found his forever home...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It sucks that people in your area, knowing that there is care for unwanted animals, still treat them like that. Your area may not be utopia but by the sounds of it, it is better that 90% of the rest of the country.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Too bad we can't fine people who abandon their dogs.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Have you heard of melatonin for the seizures? How severe are his seizures? 

MELATONIN 

I wish you well in helping him. Five dogs take up a lot of space, don't they....LOL?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for doing what you are.

but, i don't understand. you all know who the owners are? you've met the dogs before? why isn't something else being done to the owners?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You go to JAIL here for dumping an animal


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

It would be a case of one persons word against another. The county do proscute when they know they stand a chance. I personally couldn't afford to take it on. 

It's far from perfect, and I've had several local people ask if anything can be done...but it doesn't look likely at the moment. The only way I could see is if a local lawyer would take it on out of pocket.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> Have you heard of melatonin for the seizures? How severe are his seizures?


Yesterday, eight mins grand mal. Thankfully right now he only has single seizures on any given day. So, not too bad. And he comes round very quickly. He was playing 20 mins after yesterdays. 

This is my third seizure dog, and I'm on the Epilepsy forum too. I use several supplements, and will do whatever works best for each dog. My first goal is to see if we can find a cause. It's ironic that I sent another seizure dog to Homewardbound earlier this year.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> It would be a case of one persons word against another. The county do proscute when they know they stand a chance. I personally couldn't afford to take it on.
> 
> It's far from perfect, and I've had several local people ask if anything can be done...but it doesn't look likely at the moment. The only way I could see is if a local lawyer would take it on out of pocket.


no, it would be the police department and your city/country prosecutor that would want to take it on. it shouldn't cost you anything, there would be no need to hire a lawyer. it would be you and most likely their former vet making statements to the police that the dogs were dumped and by xyz owners. if it's illegal to dump animals in your town, they've broken the law. 

whether the police or the prosecutor decide to press charges is out of your hands, but i would still make a police report so it's on record.


----------

